# New Predator Pod



## BIGGUS (Apr 18, 2006)

I will be the invisible devil of the scrub this fall and I ain't talkin' 'bout Halloween! This looks like just the ticket for where I hunt.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2006)

That looks interesting.  Let us know how it works out.  
Some edges where old cutover meets pasture (or new cutover) could be perfect.  40# I guess is portable.


----------



## BIGGUS (Apr 18, 2006)

Just a privet bush with a head pokin' out!


----------



## Gary Mercer (Apr 18, 2006)

Just Dang, Bigus.  Where did that come from?
Will it tote on a Wheeler?
Is the height adjustable?
Finally, CAN I BARROW IT???
Gary


----------

